# Jazzy's first real show



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

aw you guys look great!! I need to come meet this ponyyy! =D
she's so gorgeous! and nicee overjump! haha looks like a gracie! =P


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

What a stride! She is so pretty too bad there about her colour 

And get her in the jumper ring, she would look great there 

And thanks for pics, I can now continue my day...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's beautiful, great job!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Quick q for you Maggie, is that a double sided sheepskin under your saddle? What brand is it?
Thanks!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

thankies 

Jaimie- yuh. it's quilted where the saddle sits, but the sheepskin rolls over the top, and rises at the wither. best saddle pad EVER lol It's an Ovation


----------



## Eq Love (Sep 6, 2008)

give me your leg. its perfect..


jazzy looks pretty snazzzy


----------

